# Some Good News at Last!!



## athenaeus

I haven't been in great shape lately, due to many reasons. One of them was that I was observing my half country being on flames and I have been terribly worried about my friends.

But yesterday happened something really special and I want to share it with you because it brought happiness in my heart and I started smiling again after many weeks.

On Sunday evening, I heard to the news that a family was asking for donors of bone marrow for their 5 years old girl. All you had to do was to give some blood and have your compatibility checked.

In Greece we don't have databases that provide such info , so if someone is in need, Media make an announcemnt. 

Many people responded. Around 2000 from all over Greece. I responded as well and last night they called me to say that I was the most compatible of the volunteers!!!

My husband and I do not have children althought we have tried several times. Children are very important to me. In fact I think that children are a good reason to fight in this life.

The idea that I might help a little girl survive her illness and in such a way filled my heart with Joy. During the previous weeks, I was depressed as I was realising how weak we are, as individuals, to stop conflicts and to stop humans from hurting each other.

But as I keep saying, there must be a kind spirit in this world because when I feel lost it sends me messages to keep hoping. This is not the first time that I am in the middle of nowhere and suddenly I see a ray of light.

This is the week of Easter in Greece ( Orthodox Easter is always the Sunday after the Full Moon of the Jewish Passover) our most important religious festivity. Greek Easter is about hope . We celebrate the fact that Death was beaten by the Spirits of Kindness and Mercy that are called God.

Life is always stronger.

Happy Easter from Greece.


----------



## kimmie

This is wonderful news and I am very happy for you Viv. What a great opportunity for a meaningful contribution.

Congratulations!


----------



## momoreg

What a wonderful reason to be alive! Of course, there are many more reasons, but with all the horror in the world, they are hard to see. I wish all the best for you and the person you are donating to.


----------



## annie

I too have wondered what one good heart can do to stop conflict and hatred; there's so very much suffering. Please, please keep us posted as you go through this.

I am so happy for your opportunity - to give life to a little girl! You'll be in our thoughts and hearts as you go forward.

Thank you for posting.

Ann


----------



## snakelady1

God bless you


----------



## risa

That's wonderful news and thank you for sharing with us. The world has been much uglier lately and little stories like these always make it seem less awful if only temporarily.


----------



## athenaeus

Thanks a lot

The whole procedure will take place the day after tomorrow


----------



## anneke

Good luck to you both.


----------



## cape chef

My very best to you and the lucky child,

Myself and my family will have you in our thoughts.
Thanks for sharing
cc


----------



## shawtycat

~A~

Just bumped into your post here! Wow! After that news story, your news is the best news Ive heard. Ever! God bless you!  There should be more people like you around. Take it easy after the procedure okay. 

Jodi


----------



## suzanne

Yes -- it's great to hear about something that is RIGHT with the world. I hope it works out well all around.


----------



## marmalady

Good luck, and God bless! Remember to take all your vitamins before and after, and eat lots of that wonderful spinach!!! To help a child, or anyone who is sick and dying, is a truly godgiven chance to prove to all the world that what is the most important thing to remember is love. I'll be thinking of you the next few days, and hope all goes well.


----------



## isa

That is wonderful Athenaeus, the kid is lucky to have found you. Hope the operation will be a success. Imagine your generosity will give her a full life. You can't beat that.


----------



## pastrychef_den

what a special gift indeed!
Here's hoping for a safe procedure. 
God Bless...

pastry


----------



## nicko

Athenaeus,

That is amazing. As I understand it finding a bone marrow donor is very difficult and usually has to be a family member. You are very brave to do such a thing. What an amazing gift and how you will be bonded with this child for life.


One thing though about Greek Easter really we celebrate that Christ and Christ alone, God's only begotten son has beaten death by being risen from the dead.


----------



## chloe23

It's truly a great gift to give to someone in need. Hope everything goes well for the both of you. Good luck and god bless!


----------



## dear abby

My dearest Athenaeus,

In all seriousness, Dear Abby wishes you and this young child the very best. It is a gift that few can give.

Mas Mouts!

Abby


----------



## cape chef

Don't forget to send good wishes and prayers for our Athenaues, and the little lucky 5 year old girl.

Speedy recovery girls!!!!!


----------



## athenaeus

I want to thank you all for your kind words and support.
Everything went well.

The process in painless so if you ever have the opportunity to help someone , don't even think about it!

Thanks again


----------



## pongi

Athenaeus,
so glad everything went well!
I have tried to send you a private message but your mailbox is full, so emailed you.

Pongi


----------



## athenaeus

Thanks Pongi!!
A deipnosophist has always a full inbox!!


----------



## chefboy2160

Athenaeus , a very special warmth eminates from you as a person for your actions . So many times we hear of talk , but girl you are walking the talk . I am proud to know you even if it is only on cheftalk . You are a Good Person and I wish you and your new found friend the best . Our Prayers are with you in this time . 
Douglas


----------



## mezzaluna

Not everyone chooses to do right when given the chance to do so. You are a fine person to step forward and give a gift of life to a child, Athenaeus. A righteous act indeed!


----------



## isa

Gald to hear all went well Athenaeus. Hope the child will get well quickly and will be able to enjoy life thanks to your generous gift.


----------



## panini

Athenaeus,
I don't have to tell ya, you know.
We'll pray for that little girl and you.
js&n


----------



## kylew

Vivian,
I guess there is no limit to the lengths you will go to avoid moving to NYC! I'll keep my fingers crossed for your little girl


----------



## the saucy cajun

Athenaeus, polee kala!!! I am mentally sending you some kotosoupa!:lips: 
The Saucy Cajun


----------



## chiffonade

I put myself in the marrow registry years ago - but alas, no call.

My only condition for donating was that the recipient has to be told _they are now part Italian!_

Let us know if you have to donate...do they let you meet the recipient? I've heard of "living" donors meeting recipients and I think it's great. What a bond!


----------



## panini

My wife was fortunate enough to use her t-cells but her request for transplant was that they didn't use me. go figure?


----------



## momoreg

Wow, I would have thought that it's a very painful procedure.

Vivian, if the world was full of people like you, what a wonderful world it would be. 

Best wishes.


----------



## pongi

Actually taking bone marrow can be a painful and debilitating procedure,and this is just one of the many reasons why the thing Athenaeus did is so precious and we must admire her for having done it.  
As for the moral issues of bone marrow transplanting, although they're less than other types of transplant (most people don't feel blood cells as an "organ" and the psychologic implications of the procedure aren't so heavy) they could lead to an endless discussion...
I know one of the cases quoted by Atheaneus as it happened some years ago in the center my father directed (he was a hematologist and the chief of a Bone Marrow Transplant Department). A young couple had a baby boy who had a severe aplastic anemia and, although Italy has a Bone Marrow national register, no suitable donors were found due to a rare blood group. So, they decided to conceive another child as a potential donor. They were lucky and had another boy who resulted compatible. Transplant was successfully done and now both boys are perfectly healthy, but the case had a wide national resonance and was followed by lots of polemics (as you can imagine, the Catholic Church severely condemned those parents).
It's difficult to judge those situations, mainly if they involve genetic manipulations as it happened in other cases where selection of ovocytes followed by in vitro fertilization has been performed to get a surely compatible donor...but my personal opinion is that life is the main value and that any action protecting life, or resulting in a better quality of life for anyone, must be regarded with respect and not only judged by its moral implications.

Pongi

BTW, Athenaeus: I haven't found the email I sent you in my "Sent" mailbox so wonder if you have received it, could you let me know something about that?
Take care!


----------



## chefboy2160

Beautifull story , here is a site Nancy showed me that might help in times of despair .
The Daily Motivator . Take care , Douglas


----------



## pastachef

That was a beautiful thing you did for that child.


----------

